

How to hire people for a startup - rveloso

Im hiring for my startup and just wanted to check w/ HN folks where do they usually look for new jobs? linkedin/craigslist/friends/direct_message?  Cheers, --Ricardo
======
sddengineer
Write to me: sddengineer@gmail.com !

